# RoxyBlue and Spooky1 present “Ghouls of Gaithersburg 2021”



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

We finally got our yard haunt video finished, just in time to start thinking about what we’ll be doing this year I wrote the piece of music used for the soundtrack.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Always enjoy your haunt, never too late to post as about now we need a Halloween pick me up


----------



## Greg G (Nov 4, 2012)

Spectacular setup !!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks, HR and GG! Glad you enjoyed the show


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

You guys are simply awesome! Loved it from the first shot all the way through the photo bomb! You know we’ve watched you build everything over the years and now to see it all brought into a fantastic haunt is just grand!
You know one of these days dubbya and I have to make a pilgrimage!
Congrats on another year’s haunting!


----------



## HalloweenBob (Dec 17, 2008)

Nice work!! You've got a lot going on there. The lighting is fantastic, and I love the original soundtrack to the video.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks, guys! HB, good to see you here! Lewlew, we feel the same way about the haunt you and JD set up every year.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

lewlew said:


> You guys are simply awesome! Loved it from the first shot all the way through the photo bomb! You know we’ve watched you build everything over the years and now to see it all brought into a fantastic haunt is just grand!
> You know one of these days dubbya and I have to make a pilgrimage!
> Congrats on another year’s haunting!


What lewlew said. Always a treat to see your display. Subtle little additions each year make it fun. I agree with Mark that we really should make a road trip some year!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks everyone, I’m still not happy with the lighting on the left side of the yard. I may need to setup a light on a pole to brighten it up a bit. It’s just a bit too dark.


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus (May 23, 2012)

Wow Roxy! I love your setup and the piece of music you shared! Everything looks awesome!!


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

Absolutely wonderful!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks, BoHP and GF!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Great looking yard.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks, WC!


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

What a great collection, R&S! And writing your own music for the video, too? Now you're just showing off! 🦴
Makes me wish I could find a horse skeleton!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks, BTP! We’ve had that horse skellie for a few years now and it’s held up really well.


----------



## Britneybear (Jul 1, 2015)

Bone To Pick said:


> What a great collection, R&S! And writing your own music for the video, too? Now you're just showing off! 🦴
> Makes me wish I could find a horse skeleton!
> [/QUOTE
> Home Depot was selling a 72 inch horse skeleton again this year. They dropped on July 15 th and currently are back ordered. If you’re interested keep an eye out, their Halloween stuff is coming out within the next couple weeks.


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks for the tip, BB! I didn't see them listed on the HD website recently, but I'll keep looking and drop in on the local store.
That said, I'm sure it'll never look as good as Roxy's & Spooky's! 🦴


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

Not sure how I missed this until now but WOW! Incredible display AND you wrote your own music. I feel like such a slacker! Really amazing on all counts!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks, Daphne, glad you enjoyed it!


----------

